
Lab Explosion Raises Question: Should Smallpox Virus Be Kept or Destroyed? - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2019/09/19/762013515/russian-lab-explosion-raises-question-should-smallpox-virus-be-kept-or-destroyed
======
nabla9
> only two labs in the world __known__ to store live samples of the variola
> virus

Variola virus was everywhere 40 years ago. It's hard to imagine that all
countries except USSR and the US really gave up the virus. We must assume that
there are other live samples around. North Korea, China, Japan, Israel, ...

